

I Sat in on My Son’s Sex-Ed Class, and I Was Shocked by What I Heard - Mz
http://www.thestranger.com/features/feature/2015/04/15/22062331/i-sat-in-on-my-sons-sex-ed-class-and-i-was-shocked-by-what-i-heard

======
Mz
The actual tweets in question:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9391293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9391293)

